# LED bulbs hit 100 watts as federal ban looms



## ArtVandolay (May 17, 2011)

NEW YORK  Two leading makers of lighting products  are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace  energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in  January.
                 Their demonstrations at the LightFair trade show in  Philadelphia this week mean that brighter LED bulbs will likely go on  sale next year, but after a government ban takes effect.
                 The new bulbs will also be expensive  about $50 each   so the development may not prevent consumers from hoarding  traditional bulbs.
                 The technology in traditional "incandescent" bulbs is  more than a century old. Such bulbs waste most of the electricity that  feeds them, turning it into heat. The 100-watt bulb, in particular,  produces so much heat that it's used in Hasbro's Easy-Bake Oven.
                 To encourage energy efficiency, Congress passed a law  in 2007 mandating that bulbs producing 100 watts worth of light meet  certain efficiency goals, starting in 2012. Conventional light bulbs  don't meet those goals, so the law will prohibit making or importing  them. The same rule will start apply to remaining bulbs 40 watts and  above in 2014. Since January, California has already banned stores from  restocking 100-watt incandescent bulbs.
                 Creating good alternatives to the light bulb has been  more difficult than expected, especially for the very bright 100-watt  bulbs. Part of the problem is that these new bulbs have to fit into  lamps and ceiling fixtures designed for older technology.
                 Compact fluorescents are the most obvious  replacement, but they have drawbacks. They contain a small amount of  toxic mercury vapor, which is released if they break or are improperly  thrown away. They last longer than traditional bulbs but not as long as  LEDs. Brighter models are bulky and may not fit in existing fixtures.
                 Another new lighting technology, organic  light-emitting diodes, or OLEDs, has had problems reaching mass  production. OLEDs are glowing sheets or tiles, rather than pinprick  light sources, as LEDs are. They're used as vibrant color screens for  smartphones, particularly from Samsung Electronics Co.
                 But making OLEDs that are big, bright, cheap and  long-lasting enough for use as light sources has proved difficult, in  part because they use chemicals that are sensitive to oxygen and spoil  unless sealed very carefully.
                 Acuity Brands Inc., an Atlanta-based maker of light  fixtures, will be showing some OLED panels at the show. They will go on  sale next year, but the price will likely make them technology  showpieces rather than candidates for everyday lighting.
                 LEDs are efficient, durable and produced in great  quantities, but they're still expensive. An LED bulb can contain a dozen  light-emitting diodes, or tiny semiconductor chips, which cost about $1  each.
                 The big problem with LEDs is that although they don't  produce as much heat as incandescent bulbs, the heat they do create  shortens the lifespan and reduces the efficiency of the chips. Cramming a  dozen chips together in a tight bulb-shaped package that fits in  today's lamps and sockets makes the heat problem worse. The brighter the  bulb, the bigger the problem is.
                 The most powerful pear-shaped LED bulbs in stores  today  the kind that fits existing lamps  produce light equivalent to a  60-watt bulb, though there are more powerful ones for directional or  flood lighting.
                 Osram Sylvania, a unit of Germany's Siemens AG, said  it has overcome the heat problem and will be showing a pear-shaped  100-watt-equivalent LED bulb this week. It doesn't have a firm launch  date, but it usually shows products about a year before they hit store  shelves.
                 Lighting Sciences Group Corp., a Satellite Beach,  Fla.-based company that specializes in LED lighting, will be showing  several 100-watt-equivalent prototypes, including some that solve the  problem of cooling the LEDs by using microscopic devices that move air  over the chips, like miniature fans.
                 Before the 100-watters, there will be 75-watters on  the shelves this year. Osram Sylvania will be selling them at Lowe's  starting in July. Royal Philips Electronics NV, the world's biggest  lighting maker, will have them in stores late this year for $40 to $45.
                 However, 60-watt bulbs are the big prize, since  they're the most common. There are 425 million incandescent light bulbs  in the 60-watt range in use in the U.S. today, said Zia Eftekhar, the  head of Philips' North American lighting division. The energy savings  that could be realized by replacing them with 10-watt LED bulbs is  staggering.
                 To stimulate LED development, the federal government  has instituted a $10 million "L Prize" for an energy-efficient  replacement for the 60-watt bulb. Philips is so far the only entrant in  testing, and Eftekhar expects the company to win it soon. But Lighting  Sciences Group plans its own entry, which it will demonstrate at the  trade show. 
 Philips has been selling a 60-watt-equivalent bulb at Home Depot since  December that's quite similar to the one submitted to the contest. But  it's slightly dimmer, consumes 2 watts too much power and costs $40,  whereas the L Prize target is $22. Sylvania sells a similar LED bulb at  Lowe's, also for $40. 
 However, LED prices are coming down quickly. The DoE expects a 60-watt  equivalent LED bulb to cost $10 by 2015, putting them within striking  range of the price of a compact fluorescent bulb. 
 Bob Karlicek, the director of the Smart Lighting Research Center at  Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute in Troy, N.Y., thinks that price is  achievable. 
 But, he said, "it's not necessarily clear to people in the lighting industry that LED chips were ever meant to go into a bulb." 
 What's really needed, he said, is a new approach to lighting  new  fixtures and lamps that spread out the LEDs, avoiding the heat problem.




AP  In this product image provided by Osram Sylvania, an ULTRA High Performance Series omni-directional LED


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2011)

Hmmmm....maybe a micro grow in an E Z Bake oven?:holysheep:


----------



## StoneyBud (May 17, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....maybe a micro grow in an E Z Bake oven?:holysheep:


 
Now THAT'S funny!


----------

